# أيمن كفروني- دايس على عسلك  (جديد)



## ارووجة (29 يونيو 2007)

شهوة قلبي
يا الهي عيوني عليك 
 مش مستحيل عليك 
 يا ربي... يا نصيبي 
 ها صلاة التوبة 
 أنا بعيوني شفت وبشهد 
 دايس على عسلك 
 لما عينه اجت بعنيي
ها صلاتي يا أهلي 
من الموقع ده 
http://www.intisar.org/dayes.htm​
*
الشريط كامل فى موقع  
http://mp3-tranem.net/

لينكات أخرى على 4shared مشاركة من العضوة mohraeel

لينكات على موقع 4shared  مشاركة من المشرفة الجميلة ميرنا

لينكات على موقع 4shared ​*


----------



## missorang2006 (29 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: أيمن كفروني- دايس على عسلك  (جديد)*

*مش كاملين ولا تنزيل 
وااااااااااااااع انا بدي الترانيم كامليييييين *


----------



## oesi no (29 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: أيمن كفروني- دايس على عسلك  (جديد)*

الشريط كامل فى الموقع دة 
http://mp3-tranem.net/
ميرسى يا ارووجه على المعلوميه عن الشريط دة 
تاعبينك دايما معانا ​


----------



## missorang2006 (29 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: أيمن كفروني- دايس على عسلك  (جديد)*

بقدر انزله؟


----------



## oesi no (29 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: أيمن كفروني- دايس على عسلك  (جديد)*

طبعا دوس على اسم الترنيمة وهى هتنزل معاك علطول وروابط مباشرة كمان 
​


----------



## ارووجة (29 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: أيمن كفروني- دايس على عسلك  (جديد)*

ايوة انا كنت بدي احط الترانيم كاملة بس مالاقيت  لانه لسه الالبوم جديد كتيرر

ميرسي لمروركم ياغاليين
وميرسي ليك اخي جورج لوضعك اللينك ده اللي فيو الالبوم كامل
ربنا يبارككم


----------



## rama (30 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: أيمن كفروني- دايس على عسلك  (جديد)*

أنا كتير بحب ترانيم أيمن وبالخصوص الشريط دا


----------



## جاسى (30 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: أيمن كفروني- دايس على عسلك  (جديد)*

*بجد ربنا يخليكوا
فظييييييييييييييييييييييييييييع انا كنت هموت على الشريط ده
انا بموت فى ترانيم ايمن
ربنا يبارككه
وربنا بجد يبارككم​*


----------



## abn yso3 (2 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: أيمن كفروني- دايس على عسلك  (جديد)*

*مرسى كتييييير والرب يباركك
على فكره الشريط اكثر من رائع*​


----------



## ارووجة (3 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: أيمن كفروني- دايس على عسلك  (جديد)*

وربنا يبارككم ياغاليين


----------



## m.f.s (4 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: أيمن كفروني- دايس على عسلك  (جديد)*

وربنا يبارككم ياغاليين


----------



## ارووجة (8 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: أيمن كفروني- دايس على عسلك  (جديد)*

ويباركك اخي


----------



## basboosa (8 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: أيمن كفروني- دايس على عسلك  (جديد)*

_ميرسى كتير 
يا اروجة على تعبك
وربنا يباركك_​


----------



## elven (17 أكتوبر 2007)

*شريط أيمن كفروني " دايس علي عسلك "*

شريط أيمن كفروني الجديد دايس علي عسلك 




ترنيمة دايس علي عسلك 



ترنيمة ها صلاة التوبة 


ترنيمة ها صلاتى يا أهلي 


ترنيمة لما عيونة اجت بعيوني 



ترنيمة شهوة قلبي 


ترنيمة مش مستحيل عليك 


ترنيمة أنا بعيوني 


ترنيمة ياربي يا نصيبي 


ترنيمة يا ألهي عيوني اليك


----------



## the servant (17 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: شريط أيمن كفروني الجديد دايس علي عسلك*

سلام ونعمة اخي العزيز,,,

مشكور كتير رب المجد يبارك خدمتك الالبوم اكثر من رائع وبيمس القلب كتير


----------



## الانبا ونس (18 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: شريط أيمن كفروني الجديد دايس علي عسلك*

*فظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظيع

بجد انت ربنا كدا يمطر عليك سعادة وهنا

شكرااااااااااااااااااا ليك ربنا يباركك بجد​*


----------



## elven (18 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: شريط أيمن كفروني الجديد دايس علي عسلك*

مشكورين على مروركم يا اخوتي الاعزاء


----------



## anton_2012 (18 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: شريط أيمن كفروني الجديد دايس علي عسلك*

thxxxxx
nice alboom


----------



## galaxy (18 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: شريط أيمن كفروني الجديد دايس علي عسلك*

merci


----------



## فادية (19 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: شريط أيمن كفروني الجديد دايس علي عسلك*

جميل قوي 
 تسلم ايديك 
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## eman88 (19 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: شريط أيمن كفروني الجديد دايس علي عسلك*

شكرا كثيررررررررررررررررررررر انا بموت على ايمن صوتو بجنن وترتيلوا اروع حافظة نسبةك بيرة منها اشي روعة هلانسان وقصتو احلى بكثير والله اان بشكركا من كل قلبي


----------



## K A T Y (20 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: شريط أيمن كفروني الجديد دايس علي عسلك*

_*ميرسي جدا لتعبك*_

_*انا بحب ايمن كرفوني جدا *_

_*ربنا يبارك حياتك*_​


----------



## monna_rrg (22 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: شريط أيمن كفروني الجديد دايس علي عسلك*

thanks a lot


----------



## الانبا يؤانس (25 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: شريط أيمن كفروني الجديد دايس علي عسلك*

شكراااااااااااا


----------



## koko2000 (1 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: شريط أيمن كفروني الجديد دايس علي عسلك*

thanxxxxx


----------



## mohraeel (19 نوفمبر 2007)

*+((البوم دايس على عسلك كامل لأيمن كفرونى))+*

الالبوم الراااااااائع جدا 
((دايس على عسلك))
لأيمن كفرونى 






*دايس على عسلك*

*شهوة قلبى*

*لما عينه اجت فى عينيا*

*مش مستحيل عليك*

*ها صلاتى*

*ها صلاة التوبه*

*يا الهى عيونى عليك*

*ياربى يا نصيبى*


----------



## راقية خوراني (4 يناير 2008)

*رد على: شريط أيمن كفروني الجديد دايس علي عسلك*

شكرااااااااااااااا  ربنا يباركك انا من زمان كنت بدور على البوم  ايمن 
 دايس على عسلك بقالي كتير ادور عليه الرب يباركك


----------



## راقية خوراني (4 يناير 2008)

*رد على: شريط أيمن كفروني الجديد دايس علي عسلك*

شكرااااااااااااااا  ربنا يباركك انا من زمان كنت بدور على البوم  ايمن 
 دايس على عسلك بقالي كتير ادور عليه الرب يباركك


----------



## راقية خوراني (4 يناير 2008)

*رد على: شريط أيمن كفروني الجديد دايس علي عسلك*

ممكن الترانيم دي تتحمل
 لان عندي مش حتتحمل وماتصيرش داونلود ياريت لو حد يقدر يساعدني علشان اعملها داونلود
 والرب يبارككم


----------



## diaaonsy (4 يناير 2008)

*رد على: شريط أيمن كفروني الجديد دايس علي عسلك*

ياريت يتم رفعها مرة اخرى عشان مش موجودة على الموقع
وربنا يباركك


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (4 يناير 2008)

*رد على: شريط أيمن كفروني الجديد دايس علي عسلك*

ميرسى خالص خالص

ربنا يعوضك​


----------



## Jansed (15 يناير 2008)

*دايس على عسلك_ايمن كفرونى*

*شريط ايمن كفرونى
دايس على عسلك​*
*انا بعيونى*

http://www.4shared.com/file/34905669/10e063ef/__online.html?dirPwdVerified=a3f2b0fe


*دايس على عسلك*

http://www.4shared.com/file/34905670/7027ea0a/___online.html?dirPwdVerified=a3f2b0fe


*شهوة قلبى*

http://www.4shared.com/file/34905671/720da9c/__online.html?dirPwdVerified=a3f2b0fe


*لما عينه اجت بعينى*

http://www.4shared.com/file/34905672/9e298b26/___.html?dirPwdVerified=a3f2b0fe


*مش مستحيل عليك*

http://www.4shared.com/file/34905673/e92ebbb0/___online.html?dirPwdVerified=a3f2b0fe


*ها صلاتى يا الهى*

http://www.4shared.com/file/34905674/774a2e13/___.html?dirPwdVerified=a3f2b0fe


*يا الهى عيونى عليك*

http://www.4shared.com/file/34905675/4d1e85/___.html?dirPwdVerified=a3f2b0fe


*ياربى يا نصيبى*

http://www.4shared.com/file/34905676/99444f3f/___online.html?dirPwdVerified=a3f2b0fe


----------



## Meriamty (16 يناير 2008)

*رد على: دايس على عسلك_ايمن كفرونى*

Jansed ميرسى لتعب محبتك جداااا 

الرب يبارك حياتك ويعوضك


----------



## penaralvarez (30 يناير 2008)

*رد على: شريط أيمن كفروني الجديد دايس علي عسلك*

ميرسي جدا على مجهودك بس رجاء مراجعة الملفات او اعادة رفعها مشان مش موجودة في اللينك


----------



## ميرنا (16 فبراير 2008)

*ألبوم دايس على عسلك - أيمن كفرونى*

*أيمن كفرونى *​ 
*الالبوم الراااااااائع جدا*
*دايس على عسلك*​ 

*شهوة قلبى*​ 

*لما عينه اجت فى عينيا*​ 

*مش مستحيل عليك*​ 

*ها صلاتى*​ 

*ها صلاة التوبه*​ 

*يا الهى عيونى عليك*

*ياربى يا نصيبى*​


----------



## Rayieq (16 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: ((دايس على عسلك))*

نعم واكثر من رائع

عندي اياه:new6:

يعطيك العافية girl ava kyrillos

سلام ونعمة


----------



## الانبا ونس (16 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: ((دايس على عسلك))*

*ش
ك
ر
ا



شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا 

ا
ل
ر
ب


الرب 

ي
ب
ا
ر
ك
ك

يباركك

الرب يباركك


شكرا ​*


----------



## ashraftop (29 مارس 2008)

*رد على: دايس على عسلك_ايمن كفرونى*

شكرا على الشريط الجامده


----------



## FADY_TEMON (30 مارس 2008)

*رد على: دايس على عسلك_ايمن كفرونى*

SHOKRAN GADAN GADAN GADAN 
TARNEEMT HA SALATY GAMDA GADAN


----------



## emelio (31 مارس 2008)

*رد على: دايس على عسلك_ايمن كفرونى*

The Kinjdom Of God Is Not A Matter Of Taik But Of Power. 1 Coninthians 4-20


----------



## ramy saba (31 مارس 2008)

*رد على: دايس على عسلك_ايمن كفرونى*

شكرآ ليك ربنا يعوض تعب محبيتك شريط رائع


----------



## mirette yacoub (17 يوليو 2008)

*رد: شريط أيمن كفروني الجديد دايس علي عسلك*

Merciiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## drkrkr (29 يوليو 2008)

*رد: شريط أيمن كفروني الجديد دايس علي عسلك*

mercy kter but The file link is not valid
and i want to hear this albom
plz help me


----------



## عاشقة دجلة (31 يوليو 2008)

*رد: شريط أيمن كفروني الجديد دايس علي عسلك*

اللنكات صايرة اكسباير .. يا ريت لو حد يعيد تحميلها

يسوع يبارككم​


----------



## مجدى حنا (3 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: شريط أيمن كفروني الجديد دايس علي عسلك*

الرب يعوض تعب محبتكم 
ويكون معكم 
ويرعاكم


----------



## ماريا عزت (21 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: شريط أيمن كفروني الجديد دايس علي عسلك*

نفسى احمل شريط دايس على عسلك  ياريت حد يساعدنى:Love_Letter_Open:


----------



## T-Parthenoc (24 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: شريط أيمن كفروني الجديد دايس علي عسلك*

شكرا كتير
وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك ؟


----------



## elven (26 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: شريط أيمن كفروني الجديد دايس علي عسلك*

شكرا لمروركم


----------



## christian 85 (24 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: شريط أيمن كفروني الجديد دايس علي عسلك*

plz eza momken ana 3mbdwer 3la Cd tranem llfnane grace deeb 
ya ret tsa3done plz w thx elko kteer


----------



## cobcob (25 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: شريط أيمن كفروني الجديد دايس علي عسلك*

*
تم تعديل لينكات الشريط بالكامل 
بتاريخ 25 أكتوبر 2008*​


----------



## michael33 (20 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: شريط أيمن كفروني " دايس علي عسلك "*

شريط جميل جداااااااااااا


----------



## الامير الحزين (23 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: شريط أيمن كفروني " دايس علي عسلك "*

*شكرا على الجهود الرائع 
منتظرين المزيد
ربنا يبارك حياتك
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*​


----------



## tdv (5 يوليو 2010)

رجاء محبة عاوز ترلنيم ايمن كفرونى كاملة على الايمايل


----------



## nermeen1 (5 يوليو 2010)

ميرسى ليك وربنا يبارك تعب محبتك​


----------



## kalimooo (6 يوليو 2010)




----------



## KOKOMAN (6 يوليو 2010)

شكرا ليكى
ربنا يعوضك​


----------



## catia (21 أكتوبر 2010)

*اللينكات الترانيم مش شغالة .....
معلش لو ينفع تعملولها ابلود تاني 
وميرسي*:smi411:


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (21 أكتوبر 2010)

catia قال:


> *اللينكات الترانيم مش شغالة .....
> معلش لو ينفع تعملولها ابلود تاني
> وميرسي*:smi411:


حبيبتى اللينكات شغالة تمام 
عموما جربى دول ولو فى مشكلة نرفعه من تانى مفيش مشكلة 

* http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=562587&postcount=26*دايس علي عسلك 

ها صلاة التوبة 

ها صلاتى يا أهلي 

شهوة قلبي 

مش مستحيل عليك 

أنا بعيوني 

ياربي يا نصيبي 

يا ألهي عيوني اليك


----------



## النهيسى (21 أكتوبر 2010)

راائعه جدا جدا

شكـــرا

سلام الرب يسوع


----------



## catia (24 أكتوبر 2010)

*:01f577~130:ميرسي جدا علي تعبك*:36_1_11:


----------



## QUIET GIRL (26 نوفمبر 2010)

ترانيم روعة
الرب يبارك جهودك


----------

